# Ears dropped overnight



## alfred_db2 (Oct 27, 2020)

So I have a 14 week old female who’s ears were getting better everyday until the day she turned 13 weeks both her ears completely dropped and now show no signs of standing back up. I’ve read that this is normal during teething phase but is it normal just to drop so suddenly? I’ve had many GSDs in the past and don’t remember this ever happening. She is fullbreed and is chomping on anything she sees at the moment. The first pic is her 9 days ago and the second is her yesterday.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yup, totally normal! It happened to the puppy I brought home at 12 weeks. Her ears didn't come back up again reliably until she was about 9 MONTHS!!

Be patient: once they are up, they WILL come up again!


----------



## Javidan3 (Jul 12, 2020)

totally normal.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

It happens, don't sweat it


----------



## alfred_db2 (Oct 27, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your responses. Feel reassured now that her ears are doing the “dance” that most mention here. Currently her right ear perked up with her left floppy most of the time. When she sees the mail man or another dog on the street both ears are straight up haha. I won’t worry about it but can update this thread if it helps others.


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

What a sweet face your girl has! Those ears will both make it up permanently.


----------



## alfred_db2 (Oct 27, 2020)

Thank you Catrinka she is a very sweet dog. Wanted to update this thread with my pup’s ears so that new puppy owners have some piece of mind. Currently she is 9 months old and ears have been up solid for about a month now. Her ears were all over the place from 4-7 months (or should I say from birth to 7 months) and I believe she was one of the late bloomers haha. We did add some gelatin powder and gave her chew treats to help strengthen them. Whether they helped or not it didn’t hurt to try and she enjoys the bully sticks very much. The first picture is her, her litter mate(brother), and her dad when she was about 5 months(side ear flop). At about 6 months they would still flop but perked to a “teepee” when alert(2nd photo). A little after 7 months they started staying up on their own and now have been stronger since. The 3rd photo is her today at 9 months and 3 days old. I think it’s safe to say they will stay and to show that there is hope after 6 months.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

What a sweet face! Those ears look huge!)


----------



## Bluefacesonly (Jun 5, 2021)

omg thank you soo much I was soo worried at first Cash is about 13 weeks old and ears dropped all of a sudden over night I started panicking and was about to call the vet immediately 😂 feel free to check Cash out on tik tok full pure breed White gsd



alfred_db2 said:


> So I have a 14 week old female who’s ears were getting better everyday until the day she turned 13 weeks both her ears completely dropped and now show no signs of standing back up. I’ve read that this is normal during teething phase but is it normal just to drop so suddenly? I’ve had many GSDs in the past and don’t remember this ever happening. She is fullbreed and is chomping on anything she sees at the moment. The first pic is her 9 days ago and the second is her yesterday.
> View attachment 565051
> View attachment 565052


----------



## Bluefacesonly (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Bluefacesonly (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

Sutter Cain did the ear dance too.
Up








Down








Up








Aw, one fell back down.








Up again!








Now his ears are perfect.


----------

